# Bumpers Shipping



## iheartmac (Jan 5, 2006)

Just got an email that my free Bumper will be here on the 13th.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

iheartmac said:


> Just got an email that my free Bumper will be here on the 13th.


I went with a griffin case.... I think. Cant remember now what I ordered. I was surprised that there was "an app for that".


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

I order the Apple bumper, but my order is saying it will ship Sept 2.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

You guys are lucky. My bumper ships Sept 7th.


----------



## phphreak (Jul 7, 2008)

Adguyy said:


> I order the Apple bumper, but my order is saying it will ship Sept 2.


Same with me. I'm guessing the Apple case is the most popular one ordered.


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

Sept 14th for me. 
Black Bumper


----------



## pawcio (Apr 16, 2010)

Black bumper....

Ships: 3 Sep
Delivers: 13 Sep

The only thing is that it says "Prepared for Shipment" on the order status page... so I would expect it to ship in next couple of days!


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

pawcio said:


> Black bumper....
> 
> Ships: 3 Sep
> Delivers: 13 Sep
> ...


Mine became "Prepared for Shipment" today as well. Still lists September 7th as the ship date.


----------



## Deathlok2001 (Jul 30, 2010)

I think mine arrives sept 24th!


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Interesting... mine also says "Prepared for Shipment" today while still listing a Sept 7th Ship date...


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

fyrefly said:


> Interesting... mine also says "Prepared for Shipment" today while still listing a Sept 7th Ship date...


Ditto. Either it's a big screw up on the Apple store site or someone found a warehouse full they had previously not accounted for


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

I ordered mine at 10:30am on launch day. It's due for delivery today or tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## mrhud (Oct 30, 2007)

Mine still says ships August 30, delivers September 7


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

Grabbed my 32 ip4 launch day by noon had the case program app downloaded and registered for my free bumper. Just got an email today delivery date Aug 16th


----------



## phphreak (Jul 7, 2008)

go_habs said:


> Grabbed my 32 ip4 launch day by noon had the case program app downloaded and registered for my free bumper. Just got an email today delivery date Aug 16th


What type of bumper did you order?


----------



## mrhud (Oct 30, 2007)

I just received an email confirmation that my Bumper shipped!!!


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

mrhud said:


> I just received an email confirmation that my Bumper shipped!!!


Same here, just a couple of minutes ago!

Ordered it at about 2pm on July 31. Was supposed to ship on Sept 3.

Only problem is UPS shipping... boooo! I hate UPS!


----------



## pawcio (Apr 16, 2010)

Rounder said:


> Same here, just a couple of minutes ago!
> 
> Ordered it at about 2pm on July 31. Was supposed to ship on Sept 3.
> 
> Only problem is UPS shipping... boooo! I hate UPS!



Same here! Ordered my black bumper around 2pm on July 31 and just got email with tracking number through ups... "Delivers by August 16th, 2010"


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

Yep, got my shipping notification too.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Ditto arrives on Monday.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Mine still says "Prepared for Shipment". Where are your guys' coming from? Straight from China?


----------



## mrhud (Oct 30, 2007)

Things are going well....just received my Invisible Shields today.


----------



## phphreak (Jul 7, 2008)

mrhud said:


> Things are going well....just received my Invisible Shields today.


You're not talking about putting those thin shields over the iPhone 4 or 3GS screen are you?


----------



## phphreak (Jul 7, 2008)

Originally, my apple bumper case was supposed to arrive in early September, however today I got an email that shows it has shipped and is one it's way.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Yep, I just got my shipping email as well. Delivers August 16th apparently. Yay! Almost a month before Apple predicted it would.


----------



## LebanonDon (Feb 13, 2008)

i should of ordered a bumper by the looks of things!


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Is there a way to check your order status?


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Mine has shipped. Should arrive in 4 days.


----------



## canteaus (Apr 19, 2010)

Just got an email about an hour ago. Getting the bumper on aug 17


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

Mine just shipped, should have it Aug 16th.


----------



## mrhud (Oct 30, 2007)

phphreak said:


> You're not talking about putting those thin shields over the iPhone 4 or 3GS screen are you?


Yes....what a pain in the butt.

I ordered 2 of them (1 for me, 1 for my wife).

I botched mine pretty good. After the practice round, my wife's went on beautifully.


----------



## _wb_ (Oct 5, 2007)

Deliver: Aug 16


----------



## Crem (Jul 8, 2010)

same here, delivers aug. 16


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Mine just shipped. Arrival in Edmonton on August 18th.


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

Ordered mine two days ago:

Product / Part No.	* *	*	
Qty* *
IPHONE 4 BUMPERS BLACK-ZML	
Ships: 9 Sep
Delivers: 16 Sep

...prepared for shipment. Maybe it will ship out earlier!



Edit: This is funny as soon as I posted this, I received an email from Apple saying my bumper had shipped. Guess they are giving the ridiculous shipping times just in case they fall behind on orders.


----------



## iheartmac (Jan 5, 2006)

I just got an invoice in the mail for the free Bumper but no Bumper. I think the regular mailman delivered this but no sign of UPS or the actual Bumper. Like I mentioned at the top of this thread I'm supposed to get mine today so we'll see....


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

KMPhotos said:


> Is there a way to check your order status?


You can check your order at the online Apple Store - Apple - Redirect - Canada Store

And go to "Account" --> "Order Status".


----------



## Deathlok2001 (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you. 

GRIFFIN PERF SILICONE IPHONE 4 - BLK-ZML
Ships: 17 Sep
Delivers: 24 Sep


----------



## iheartmac (Jan 5, 2006)

Just got my black Apple Bumper and I think I like it better than my other case. The only problem is you can't get at switch to put it on vibrate very easily. Other than that they are well designed cases.


----------



## hwitten (Jul 14, 2008)

Is it easy to take the iPhone 4 out of the bumper case? On my 3G I switch cases quite often between belt type and neoprene.

Just got my 4 today so am pondering case(s).

TIA


----------



## Mocha (Oct 10, 2007)

*Ordered this on Jul 31*

GRIFFIN MOTIF IPHONE 4
Ships:14 Sep
Delivers:21 Sep

Meh.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

Weird, I order the black bumper and I got the email a couple of days ago, should by august 16!!


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Ordered on Friday 13th through the iPhone 4 app.
GRIFFIN REVEAL ETCH IPHONE 4 - GRPHT-ZML

Ships: 27 Sep 
Delivers: 4 Oct

That is slow!


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Mocha said:


> GRIFFIN MOTIF IPHONE 4
> Ships:14 Sep
> Delivers:21 Sep
> 
> Meh.





Benito said:


> Ordered on Friday 13th through the iPhone 4 app.
> GRIFFIN REVEAL ETCH IPHONE 4 - GRPHT-ZML
> 
> Ships: 27 Sep
> ...


It's totally slow, but to be fair, Apple does say 3-5 or 4-6 weeks ship time in the App when you're ordering the cases... so they warn you up-front. It's also free.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

PHONE 4 BUMPERS BLACK-ZML

Ships: 13 Sep

Delivers: 20 Sep

It's free, so I don't mind waiting whatsoever!


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I wasn't really complaining. I realize that there is a huge demand at the moment and that is outstripping the supply.


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

I got my black bumper today!
At first, I was going to get it on Sept 2.
I have to stay it feels great using it!  I can't wait to buy the other colours.


----------



## mrhud (Oct 30, 2007)

Got mine today too.

Gives the phone a bit more bulk and I feel it makes the phone easier to handle.

It went on easily over my InvisibleShield too. (I had seen other posts where users were saying it would lift the Shield off at the corners and sides).


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

My bumper came today as well, and I think I'll leave it on. Makes it easier to put on a table, and know the back won't get covered in scratches. Not going to bother with one of those silly screen shields though.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

i got mine today as well. I can hardly wait until the backorder of sena ultraslim cases is up as I'd rather just have one of those to protect the phone in my pocket, knapsack etc.

one of my friends has one for their 3gs and I really liked it.


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

Heard from my wife that my free black bumper arrived home today too...


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Got Mine too... 










Plain white envelope, but with the retail packaging... some have just been getting a bumper in a plastic sheet. hah.

Hilariously, my concierge was like "Do you know what this is?" and I said I think it's my free iPhone 4 bumper from Apple... he was confuised 'cause I guess a couple of them appeared today for our building - and that never happens - same package, multiple times, for different suites.


----------



## MunnyGuy (Jan 22, 2009)

Got mine today.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

So what are everyone's thoughts? After having mine on for a couple of hours - it's nice. I really like it. Feels like it fits the phone's design really well. 

I worry about having no other protection - so I have a screen protector on there - but nothing on the back... so we'll see. I do have a Zagg invisishield-type thing on order.


----------



## MattOnDemand (Nov 5, 2008)

My tracking number says I'm supposed to get mine today!!! Still not here.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

fyrefly said:


> Got Mine too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weird. Mine came on Friday, but in a huge cardboard box, not an envelope. It was also in the retail packaging.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Mine came, but I wasn't here, so now it's the runaround with UPS... I despise UPS with a passion. So who knows when I'll actually be able to get it. Probably later in the week. I'm looking forward to seeing it I'll prefer it to my Griffin Reveal.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

mines not coming till oct 4th i ordered the HD pixelskin case


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Got it. Beautiful and overpriced Apple prophylactic, but hey it's free!!


----------



## kramer15 (Apr 8, 2009)

fyrefly said:


> So what are everyone's thoughts? After having mine on for a couple of hours - it's nice. I really like it. Feels like it fits the phone's design really well.
> 
> I worry about having no other protection - so I have a screen protector on there - but nothing on the back... so we'll see. I do have a Zagg invisishield-type thing on order.


 My bumper showed up today, like it so far. I got a zagg invisibleshield install on the back. I had one the front but I did not installed right. So it started to peel off. But I got the back on pretty good



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## staples57 (Nov 19, 2007)

My free Apple Bumper (black) arrive today.
Well, I'm pleasantly pleased! It looks REALLY good on the iPhone 4!

I was a little concerned (after reading a couple of posts) that the bumper would interfere with the screen protectors (Zagg InvisibleSHIELD on front & back glass) that I installed when I got the phone. I'm very pleased to say that my Apple bumper DOES NOT interfere with the Zagg screen protectors at all. 

I'm seriously considering if I really want the Vapor4 bumper (by ElementCASE) that I pre-ordered. 

Thanks Steve, I love the bumper.

I hope all of you reading this have similar success!

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## staples57 (Nov 19, 2007)

Keep waiting... UPS just delivered mine (6:45pm EST.
My two cents... it's worth the wait!

Yours may still arrive today.




MattOnDemand said:


> My tracking number says I'm supposed to get mine today!!! Still not here.


----------



## MattOnDemand (Nov 5, 2008)

staples57 said:


> Yours may still arrive today.


GRRRRRRRRR They finally showed up, but left a sticker on my door. Growl!!! Now I must wait.


----------



## canteaus (Apr 19, 2010)

Mine was supposed to come in today but it didn't.... Careful with the bumpers though!!! Many people are saying that it actually scratches the aluminum bezel!


----------



## phphreak (Jul 7, 2008)

staples57 said:


> My free Apple Bumper (black) arrive today.
> Well, I'm pleasantly pleased! It looks REALLY good on the iPhone 4!
> 
> I was a little concerned (after reading a couple of posts) that the bumper would interfere with the screen protectors (Zagg InvisibleSHIELD on front & back glass) that I installed when I got the phone. I'm very pleased to say that my Apple bumper DOES NOT interfere with the Zagg screen protectors at all.
> ...


You don't need a screen protector. The reason Apple stores stopped selling them is because the 3GS and iPhone 4 have oleophobic screens that resist fingerprints and body oils that are present on fingers.


----------



## Dogz (Sep 4, 2009)

I rec'd mine yesterday too and I was also quite pleased. It's pretty....and looks much better in person than on the website. Fancy...for a rubber band!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

UPS sucks or Apple.

I can't get hte package redirected from home to work. I would have to call Apple. Now I have to go all the way to Steeles & Keele to pick it up tomorrrow. Who do I blame? was this my fault? I don't remember them asking for a shipping address. maybe they did and I ignored it.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> UPS sucks or Apple.
> 
> I can't get hte package redirected from home to work. I would have to call Apple. Now I have to go all the way to Steeles & Keele to pick it up tomorrrow. Who do I blame? was this my fault? I don't remember them asking for a shipping address. maybe they did and I ignored it.


Yeah I'm in the same boat. I just wanted UPS to add my ring number at my apartment and they wouldn't even do that, told me I had to call Apple. Called Apple and they were like WTF that's not a change of address... I don't think they realize that most of us work throughout the day. UPS wouldn't even drop off the package to a UPS Store nearby my place... I think it's ridiculous.

Don't blame Apple, blame UPS. Apple simply ships the product out using a crappy service. Once it leaves their hands, they shouldn't be to blame...

I just want my damn Bumper already!


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

I also like the bumper.
It's actually very nicely finished, with the fake silver buttons giving a nice touch, and a good protection for the device.
Only issue is that my Griffin car FM transmitter doesn't plug with the bumper in place :-(


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

harzack86 said:


> I also like the bumper.
> It's actually very nicely finished, with the fake silver buttons giving a nice touch, and a good protection for the device.
> Only issue is that my Griffin car FM transmitter doesn't plug with the bumper in place :-(


How come I can never see pictures people attach?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

harzack86 said:


> I also like the bumper.
> It's actually very nicely finished, with the fake silver buttons giving a nice touch, and a good protection for the device.
> Only issue is that my Griffin car FM transmitter doesn't plug with the bumper in place :-(


That's not the only devices that have issues with bumpers. I have 3 different iPod/iPhone mounts/holders for car and on my table and none of them work with the bumper attached as it makes the iPhone wider and taller by a considerable amount. Also have issues with the iPod style plugin in my car with the bumper attached as it doesn't leave enough room for the plug to properly seat. Either they need to make the bottom hole bigger or they need to make the bumper thinner, it adds at least 1/8" all around to the height/width of the iPhone.

That said I do like the feel of it, but having to replace ALL of my iPhone holder setups to use a free bumper doesn't make a lot of sense. It's bad enough that I lost out on yet another car mount setup with the iPhone 4 because of the change in form factor from the rounded back to the non-rounded one -- the only "good" windshield mount I have found to date and it requires the rounded back corners to work. To make matters worse my wife is still using a 3G so finding a mount for the car that works for both is a challenge ... I've rigged up something that works for now but is less than ideal. 

Due to the severe angle of our windshield almost no windshield mount I've found is appropriate, they are all very much too short to get the iPhone to a place where it's usable, due to the location of our cigarette lighter none of those types of mounts work for us either as the iPhone ends up on the console between the seats, and lastly the "clip on to your vent" type mounts just plain suck and are a good way to end up with your iPhone crashing to the floor unexpectedly or end up with broken vent fins, both of which happened in our previous car.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Just got my bumper, first impression is I like it. However is anyone else finding that you can wiggle it around? It doesn't have a "tight" fit to me it seems, and therefore questioning whether to use it or to keep using my Griffin Reveal...


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

My bumber was slated to ship Sept 13 and arrive Sept 20.

Got a shipping notification today - pretty good service!


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

I already took mine off and put back the Griffin case. I like the Bumper, but it changed the way my phone felt and I guess I've gotten accustomed to the snug and protective Griffin case. The bumper just isn't doing it for me... I really thought it would replace my current case. Oh well!


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Mine arrived yesterday. I like it, but I find I have to lift up the "lip" with my fingernail along the edges to get it to sit completely tight. 

It also interfered with my Bodyguardz screen protector a bit until I pulled up the lip. 

Also, don't blame UPS/Purolator. Apple stipulates that no order can be changed once it's sent out.

I just put a note on my door telling the courier to leave it between the screen door and the door, or to deliver it to my neighbor. That won't work in big cities or apartments, but in Halifax it works fine haha. 

Still not sold on the bumper or my screen protectors. I want to rip them off sometimes. Haha.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

okcomputer said:


> Mine arrived yesterday. I like it, but I find I have to lift up the "lip" with my fingernail along the edges to get it to sit completely tight.
> 
> It also interfered with my Bodyguardz screen protector a bit until I pulled up the lip.
> 
> ...


I miss the Maritimes for that  I was just lucky my girlfriend worked from home to get my bumper from UPS today.

So I decided I'm going to try the bumper for a normal day and see what comes of it, it deserves a chance I guess.

What's everyone's take on it so far?


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

I wonder when the the other free cases will start shipping. I order that tartan one.

Though I am loving my Griffin Reveal in the mean time. Got the kids to make a picture to put in the back. But there are all sorts of cool things that could be stuck in there if you don't feel the need to show the apple logo.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

I can't stand the bumper. First reason, is that I think it looks terrible. The second reason, is that when taking it out of my pocket, or putting it in, the rubber edges stick to the material, at the same time collecting dust and pocket lint around the inner edge. It just feels all wrong. I ordered a sena ultraslim case yesterday with a 20% code I found elsewhere and I'm looking forward to chucking this bumper out tomorrow.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

sheamus said:


> I wonder when the the other free cases will start shipping. I order that tartan one.


I'm wondering the same thing. Hopefully it will ship sooner than stated.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Ordered our bumpers on Friday and they shipped yesterday. Very surprised at this quick turn around time as the order said ships by Sept 13th! 

Our replacement Griffin Reveals shipped on Monday so I have 4 cases out there.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

bringonthenite said:


> Ordered our bumpers on Friday and they shipped yesterday. Very surprised at this quick turn around time as the order said ships by Sept 13th!
> 
> Our replacement Griffin Reveals shipped on Monday so I have 4 cases out there.


How did you get a replacement for the Griffin Reveal? I looked everywhere on how to get the new one?


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

I emailed [email protected]. They will ship the new case and provide return instructions. The are shipping via UPS Ground from Nashville.

You could also try Griffin Technology Support <[email protected]>


----------



## MattOnDemand (Nov 5, 2008)

lol so UPS failed to deliver my bumper on the third attempt... was never home when they showed up. What happens now... they left no notice on where I can pick it up...


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

MattOnDemand said:


> lol so UPS failed to deliver my bumper on the third attempt... was never home when they showed up. What happens now... they left no notice on where I can pick it up...


Call UPS. 

Most likely will go to a local depot. And then back to Apple.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

bringonthenite said:


> I emailed [email protected]. They will ship the new case and provide return instructions. The are shipping via UPS Ground from Nashville.
> 
> You could also try Griffin Technology Support <[email protected]>


Thank you for that information! I sent them an email yesterday and they responded last night and I'll be getting a new improved Griffin Reveal  

Update on the bumper: So this little piece of plastic is actually really growing on me, I'm preferring it to the Reveal now. The aesthetics are great and I've gotten accustomed to it. Doesn't look like I'll be going back to the Reveal.


----------



## Skinner (Jul 17, 2008)

Ordered my bumper yesterday morning. Just got my UPS shipping notice. Not bad, not bad...


----------



## _wb_ (Oct 5, 2007)

I received my Apple bumper a few days ago and I thought it would be just a rubber band, but it is actually a well-made protection to my iPhone 4.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Rounder said:


> Thank you for that information! I sent them an email yesterday and they responded last night and I'll be getting a new improved Griffin Reveal
> 
> Update on the bumper: So this little piece of plastic is actually really growing on me, I'm preferring it to the Reveal now. The aesthetics are great and I've gotten accustomed to it. Doesn't look like I'll be going back to the Reveal.


NP. I suspect I will do the same and use the bumper only using the reveal when I want the back protected more than just with film.


----------



## vi3taxn (Aug 11, 2010)

ordered mine last week, got it yesterday. pretty fast


----------



## thedarkhorse (Jul 12, 2008)

I ordered my case on launch day and just got a notification today that my speck fitted case has been shipped.


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

@thedarkhorse: ditto!

I am kind of wishing i had gone with a bumper though... though I didn't want a black bumper. The white bumpers look cool. If anyone ever wants to sell a white bumper, drop me a line.

~S


----------



## phphreak (Jul 7, 2008)

I got the apple bumper. Let me put it this way: it fits perfectly and is definitely an apple designed product.


----------



## LebanonDon (Feb 13, 2008)

Speck Fitted will be shipping today!  Arriving by the 24th


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Our bumpers just arrived (ordered exactly a week ago). I like the feel & will try it for a few days. I should have bought our bumpers in Boston in early July, would have had a refund and a free case.


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

What was wrong with the reveal case that you had o send it back. Mine seems to be fine.

Also: are all the free bumpers black? I'd really like a white/orange/green one. But eBay prices on those are redonkulous.

~S


----------



## arbitrage (Apr 30, 2010)

Benito said:


> Ordered on Friday 13th through the iPhone 4 app.
> GRIFFIN REVEAL ETCH IPHONE 4 - GRPHT-ZML
> 
> Ships: 27 Sep
> ...


Well I ordered the same case on Aug 1st and it still says ships on 28 Sept!!! Hopefully this means they have these now and mine will ship earlier than it said as it makes no sense that yours would ship earlier ordering 2 weeks after.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

my speck hd pixelskin just got shipped! ordered on july 30th, was suppose to ship on September 27th. Theres also a tracking number with it via ups.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

sheamus said:


> What was wrong with the reveal case that you had o send it back. Mine seems to be fine.
> 
> Also: are all the free bumpers black? I'd really like a white/orange/green one. But eBay prices on those are redonkulous.
> 
> ~S


There is a problem with the flash and the cut out part of the case. The new cases have a different shape cut. 

You don't have to send it back until the new one arrives. My replacements are due to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

silly question, I can't seem to remember exactly if i was given the choice of colour in the bumper that I just received, ofcourse I got the black one, but come to think of it, I was hoping to get the blue one, but did apple give us an option that I missed when ordering??


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Got my Apple black bumper on Friday. Absolutely love it, as others have mentioned, you can absolutely tell it was designed by Apple. It almost looks as if it is part of the actual phone, and not a case!


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

MacUnited said:


> silly question, I can't seem to remember exactly if i was given the choice of colour in the bumper that I just received, ofcourse I got the black one, but come to think of it, I was hoping to get the blue one, but did apple give us an option that I missed when ordering??


I just did the bumper ordering app the other day, there is no option that I could see for chosing what colour you wanted. It's just black and that's it.

Personally I wanted the pink one, but you can't even buy the darn things while they're giving the black ones away...


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok, so I shouldn't start questioning my wisdom then, a different colour would make it feel like a different phone somehow, a good change, but alas, it is not to be...for now


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

bringonthenite said:


> There is a problem with the flash and the cut out part of the case. The new cases have a different shape cut.


The hole for camera and flash seem to be in the correct spot on my case. I have taken a tin of pictures in this case.


----------



## bringonthenite (Aug 7, 2007)

Well, Griffin thinks there is a problem as they stated in an email they sent to me:

_Hello, 

Unfortunately this has been an issue with all cases that utilize that cutout shape. There was simply no way to know this would be an issue until the iPhone 4 was released and we got a chance to test it. 

The good news is, we now have corrected cases in stock, and will be happy to send you one!

Please send me the following information:_

The first replacement case arrived today. The random flash problems have stopped but Iwill know for certain after more use.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

It seems like they're getting caught-up with the bumpers - I just ordered mine on Friday and today I got the shipping notification today! So much for waiting till the end of September.

The only annoying thing is that they are shipping it to my home address, wouldn't let me change that on the order, and my past experiences with UPS lead me to suspect I'll need to take a day off from work if I ever want to see the thing.

My default shipping address with Apple is set up as my work address, but I guess the bumper thing is so streamlined they just ship to the billing address and that's the end of that. :/


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

That's weird, the bumper app asked me where to ship it and had it sent to my work.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

kevleviathan said:


> That's weird, the bumper app asked me where to ship it and had it sent to my work.


It asked me where to ship it as well. I changed the delivery address as well.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

Hmm maybe I was just oblivious and missed it then. I saw it came up in the app with my home address but couldn't see an option to change that.

Ah well.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Stephanie said:


> Hmm maybe I was just oblivious and missed it then. I saw it came up in the app with my home address but couldn't see an option to change that.
> 
> Ah well.


Call Apple - they'll likely be able to change the shipping address and redirect the package.


----------



## vfr (Jul 22, 2009)

Sometimes Apple cracks me up...

Email yesterday:

Apple Store Order Acknowledgment - Ships: 5 Oct, Delivers: 12 Oct

Me: WTF!?

Email today:

Apple Store Shipment Notification - Shipment Date: 29 Aug, Delivers by: 31 Aug

They must be cranking out them bumpers 24x7.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I just received notification that my iPhone 4 case, the Griffin Reveal Etch has shipped. It should arrive tomorrow, ordered August 13th.


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

I just received my Griffin reveal case, today. Fits really well. I also, like the feel of it.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I won't be home during the day so I hope they'll leave it at the door without a signature. I should have used my work address for delivery.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Benito said:


> I won't be home during the day so I hope they'll leave it at the door without a signature. I should have used my work address for delivery.


It's UPS... they won't. Call Apple and have them change your address and they will contact UPS to ship to your work. 

I had to do that, or else I still wouldn't have my case. (Unless I travelled 30 KM to the UPS depot and get it...not likely).


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

UPS delivered my case to a neighbor who was getting a case delivered as well. I got the case today but I like the Incipio Feather case better.


----------



## Deathlok2001 (Jul 30, 2010)

UPS needs a signature. They will prob show up after 6. Thats what they did for me. I got my case delivered yesterday! w00t
Black Diamond!


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Benito said:


> I just received notification that my iPhone 4 case, the Griffin Reveal Etch has shipped. It should arrive tomorrow, ordered August 13th.


I ordered the Griffin Reveal Etch on Aug 3 and still waiting for it to ship... supposed to ship on the 29th of Sept... Interestingly my Speck Pixelskin HD just shipped  Ordered Aug 24, was scheduled to ship on the 22. I should have it by Tuesday!


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

I ordered a free bumper yesterday and it is shipped already!


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

iphoneottawa said:


> I ordered a free bumper yesterday and it is shipped already!


You got your iPhone 4 I take it?!


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Rounder said:


> You got your iPhone 4 I take it?!


Yep, nice memory! 
I posted on the "next shipment" topic.


----------



## Art Vandelay (May 10, 2010)

My case (incase snap smoke) arrived today. Only took 9 days from the day the order went in.


----------



## kkritsilas (Mar 1, 2010)

I ordered my case on August 19. I used Apple's Case app to order the case, a Speck Pixelskin HD. When ordered, it was originally shown as shipping on Sept. 24, and delivery on Oct. 1. Last week, shipping changed to Sept. 20, and arriving on Sept. 22. Case actually arrived yesterday at 9:30 AM (via Fed-Ex).

I like the case. Access to the mute switch, dock connector, and headphone jack is easy; the volume buttons and power switch are still easy to use, even though they are covered. Grip is good, the sides and raised squares are a matte finish plastic/rubber material. Full back coverage, a major concern for me, as I have seen a number of reports that said that the back is more prone to crack when the iP4 dropped than the front is. The camera/flash opening seems large enough that is doesn't interfere with picture quality.

Kostas


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Got the bumper today. Only 48h after I ordered! 
Looks nice but will need something with more protection soon.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Apparently the Bumpers are for sale in China Apple Stores... but just in Black. 

Maybe the Bumpers will go back on sale in Apple Stores after Sept 30th? I wonder how many people will be crazy enough to spend $30 on a Bumper that millions of us got for free?










SOURCE: Apple appears to be selling Bumpers again, starting in China | 9 to 5 Mac Apple appears to be selling Bumpers again, starting in China | Apple Intelligence


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

Definitely not worth $30.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

I'd quite like a pink one but not really sure if I'd fork over $30 for one.

Still, I've been looking at them on the Apple.ca store now and then and today I noticed that they went from "$0" to "$29", but they're still 'not available at the moment'. Still - the fact that they put the price back on them, makes me think that they'll open them up for purchase again. Probably after Sept. 30th.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Stephanie said:


> I'd quite like a pink one but not really sure if I'd fork over $30 for one.
> 
> Still, I've been looking at them on the Apple.ca store now and then and today I noticed that they went from "$0" to "$29", but they're still 'not available at the moment'. Still - the fact that they put the price back on them, makes me think that they'll open them up for purchase again. Probably after Sept. 30th.


That is interesting that the Bumpers are back to $29 in the store - certainly seems to mean they'll be $29 again by the end of the week...

Also love that all the product shots for the Bumpers on the Apple Store are shots of the Bumper on the completely unavailable White iPhone.


----------

